# Harley Davison owners



## Jim (Aug 18, 2012)

Any Harley guys on board? :USA1:


----------



## JMichael (Aug 18, 2012)

No, we all ride rice burners. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Scorched (Aug 18, 2012)

Yup, 2003 roadking classic & hard bagger! Silver/black anniv.


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 22, 2012)

2003 road king police edition!


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yup. I ride an 07 Sportster 883R, some work done to it and dyno tuned to run hard.


----------



## Buddychrist (Sep 22, 2012)

I've done a dual exhaust, intake, Chipped, and a lot of visual upgrades like the shorty windshield, latched bags. Extended and powder coated floorboards, lay down license plate and tail lights, blacked out turn signals... The list goes on and on, sad I haven't been able to ride it in over a year. Just sitting there waiting at 32k miles just needs a battery and the open road!


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is the picture that I was looking for.


----------



## windwalker (Feb 7, 2013)

03 Heritage Softail Classic...Black and Chrome. Lots of Chome


----------



## TOY BOAT (Feb 7, 2013)

Had a 87 Softail Custom. After a mini van pulled out in front of me, I replaced it, and my FZR1000 with a 96 Buell Cyclone. Sold that a back in 2000.


----------



## G.Carter (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a 2007 FLHTCI, it is my first bagger...........yes now I am officially one of those guys. I have often looked at getting a new one but cant find one that looks any different then mine, and with a style that hasn't changed cosmetically why. Plus it only has 5000 on the odometer, and I can say only me and the mechanic have only driven it.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 12, 2013)

i got an email from HD yesterday, they are selling a "new" model this year, looks like the rest of them to me with a hefty price tag on it.


----------



## Paul Marx (Mar 12, 2013)

Just sold my girl . 2002 Roadking she got me home in one peice for 10 years . Houston traffic has gotten out of control .


----------



## bhumbertson (Mar 12, 2013)

Mine. 1997 Wide Glide.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 4, 2013)

I've owned a ton of them and gone through the do this and that to em stage. Here's the latest one I took and went though. 2006 EG Classic. Bought it for a song, made it mine and rode it then sold it. Down the road, going back to a Road Glide and had an 06 Road Glide which I reworked also.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 4, 2013)

And the Road Glide I made my own...


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 4, 2013)

And a couple of others I've played with...


----------



## jeffh1973 (Apr 4, 2013)

It seems Tin boat owners and bike owners go hand in hand. There are some nice scoots on here, and since the weathers is nasty here I got nothing better to do than read and post some pics of my old bikes.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 4, 2013)

I like that black custom.


----------



## Keystone (May 13, 2013)

My first Harley was a 1979 Sportster. Next was a Heritage, then an Ultra. I am now on a 2009 TriGlide. Will have to stay on three wheels. Miss two, but Trikes have their Wow factor too!


----------



## Rebil79 (May 19, 2013)

I have a 2000 sporty 1200.


Rebil


----------



## Jeeper (Jul 4, 2013)

I've got a 01 fatboy with 18" apes, 103 big bore kit, and white walls fixin to trade it in and get a road king


----------



## timsmcm (Sep 29, 2016)

85 fxst softail standard. Been riding it for 30+ years. Best bike I've ever owned. Have a 2013 softail slim. Looks good but rather ride my Ole blockhead. Had a 190hp at the rear wheel 2004 cbr1000rr. Loved that bullet. Getting to old to really ring her out so I sold it. Had one form or another motorcycle since I was 5. Couldn't live without one.


----------



## Beerbrewer (Jan 5, 2019)

On the way home from a memorial run.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 5, 2019)

This has been around the block, but still pretty cool: 

William Harley and Arthur Davidson (1914)


----------

